# back hand drag plant things



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

lionel hutz said:


> not sure the exact trick name, but its been the trendiest trick in the past 2 years in all the videos. where people put their back hand down and grab method off a drop, or ollie over a rail and put their hand out and do a 180 or 360. I've been trying to think in my head how to do it but I cant seem to figure it out, anyone got any advice?


Like this: Handplants with JP Walker | How-To, Photo Gallery, Photos, Uncategorized || TransWorld SNOWboarding ?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you thinking of miller flip?

Trick Tips: How To do a Miller Flip | Snowboarder Magazine


----------



## lionel hutz (Nov 18, 2012)

like this


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I like these the most when people haul ass and do them off of the knuckles of huge jumps and just skim their hand on the ground


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

there was a good rider edit on angry's site this preaseason where the guy was mobbing 360 and 540's like that off the 60'er knuckles, fuck yea looks fun.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> there was a good rider edit on angry's site this preaseason where the guy was mobbing 360 and 540's like that off the 60'er knuckles, fuck yea looks fun.


i wanna see! (link?)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lonerider said:


> i wanna see! (link?)


man i searched thru his site for like 20 minutes and did not find it...I could look again...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> man i searched thru his site for like 20 minutes and did not find it...I could look again...


it's alright... yea it's hard to find things on his site (even using the search box for board reviews), that's why I was hoping you had the link.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> there was a good rider edit on angry's site this preaseason where the guy was mobbing 360 and 540's like that off the 60'er knuckles, fuck yea looks fun.


Ya ive seen it in a couple vids recently and had to rewind that shit like 8 times to see exactly what they were doing, dope!

Sorry lone I cant remember which ones they were either....ill search for a lil bit for you


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Love this trick too looks dope over rollers....


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Hyped - FREE Full Length HD Snowboard Film - YouTube
watch from 9:45


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> Hyped - FREE Full Length HD Snowboard Film - YouTube
> watch from 9:45


Yup thats at least one of the vids im talking about. Good find :thumbsup:


----------

